# Donkey For Sale



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Young Chuck, moved to Texas and bought a donkey from a farmer for $100. 

The farmer agreed to deliver the donkey the next day. The next day he 
drove up saying, 'Sorry son, but I have some bad news, the donkey died.'

Chuck replied,'Well, then just give me my money back.'

The farmer said, 'Can't do that. I went and spent it already.'

Chuck said, 'Ok, then, just bring me the dead donkey.'

The farmer asked, 'What ya gonna do with a dead donkey?

Chuck said, 'I'm going to raffle him off.'

The farmer said, You can't raffle off a dead donkey!'

Chuck said, 'Sure I can, I just won't tell anybody he's dead.'

A month later, the farmer met up with Chuck and asked, 'What 
happened with that dead donkey?'

Chuck said, 'I raffled him off. I sold 500 tickets at $2 each and
I made a profit of $898.'

The farmer said, 'Didn't anyone complain?'

Chuck said, 'Just the guy who won, so I gave him his $2 back.'


Chuck now works for the government.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

So funny! 
Chuck sure is smart


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Memo to self: When in Texas don't buy donkey.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

unless you can raffle it off in a day or two.


----------

